# Glasses for sanding



## Auracon (Sep 8, 2012)

hey, just wondering if anyone ever uses glasses when they sand. i personally dont and havent really noticed anyone else wearing them but DAMN is it starting to irritate my eyes more and more each job. my wife is sick of my whining and says i should just wear goggles lol:nerd:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I did that once, on a commercial job where safety glasses were required. Sand 10 strokes, take the glasses off and clean them.

Sand 10 more strokes, take the glasses off and clean them.

Yeah baby....that's real production right there:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Typically not many people wear glasses with masks. They tend to fog up on you.
Unless you get a respirator with a valve on the front which lets your mask breathe a little more so it doesn't fog up your glasses.

You need something like this! :jester:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I dont bother with the glasses but if I ever use that irritating "dust free" mud again I would. The chemicals in that stuf that make it drop to the floor are very irritating on the peepers.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> I dont bother with the glasses but if I ever use that irritating "dust free" mud again I would. The chemicals in that stuf that make it drop to the floor are very irritating on the peepers.


I agree with you on that one!
Actually I don't know why I said that...
I agree with you on pretty well everything. lol


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Try a PC on a vac


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I wear glasses all the time when sanding, but I wear glasses all the time


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

use visine before you start and after to clean them out


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Typically not many people wear glasses with masks. They tend to fog up on you.
> Unless you get a respirator with a valve on the front which lets your mask breathe a little more so it doesn't fog up your glasses.
> 
> You need something like this! :jester:
> ...


kool I heard about your beer gas


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*glass against*

on a hot day- say 90 degree- you are up say# 2 7vens- an the light is comeing in off the bay windows. and its another 10 or 15 degrees hotter at 14 ft high. you see the fumes comeing off the mud as the light refracts through the spectrum. the fumes of any thing hurt my eyes. the residue off the glass insulation, 5/8 rock impregnated with glass, glue in the plywood, glue in the lams, sanding gyp-(and what ever else is in the mud now.) make your money get out, dont long term it. this trade is great, but also volitile.


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Typically not many people wear glasses with masks. They tend to fog up on you.
> Unless you get a respirator with a valve on the front which lets your mask breathe a little more so it doesn't fog up your glasses.
> 
> You need something like this! :jester:
> Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/Sperian-766184-Survivair-Facepiece-Respirator/dp/B001ULCHMC%3FSubscriptionId%3D19BAZMZQFZJ6G2QYGCG2%26tag%3Dsquidooa216239-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB001ULCHMC


Yeah I had problems with dust irritating my eyes a few years back and bought one just like that. I hated it. Especially doing ceilings because u would always have to wipe it down. Plus it's hotter then the hounds of [email protected]&. Stopped using it after about 3 months.


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

I like the gas mask!!!!!!! But I know the dust would cover it and have to be constantly wiped off ..........I wonder if there is a way to keep the dust from sticking? Anyone know?? I am also tired of looking like I just smoked a fatty and people asking why my eyes are so red. Or having white buggers coming out of them than afternoon while I am in the grocery or whatever.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's my greatest excuse....When the whif gets home and ask why are your eyes so red? ...oh:whistling2: I've been sanding


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

moore said:


> That's my greatest excuse....When the whif gets home and ask why are your eyes so red? ...oh:whistling2: I've been sanding


 
I cliked the "thanks" button. But then it took me to a page saying I dont have privilages or permision....I dunno whats up...so you have a phantom thanks...


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I wear contact lenses so I always try to wear glasses. Not because of dust only but mainly all the crap that falls off the ceiling like grains of sand,dirt or dried specks of mud. Really sucks when something gets lodged behind your contacts. I find the shape of the glasses controls the fog issue while wearing a mask. I don't have that problem now that I've found the right style for me.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

^^ Lasik was a blessing


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> I cliked the "thanks" button. But then it took me to a page saying I dont have privilages or permision....I dunno whats up...so you have a phantom thanks...


Not sure but Nathan (The administrator) may have it set up that some privileges dont kick in until so many posts. Just my guess. :huh:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> I cliked the "thanks" button. But then it took me to a page saying I dont have privilages or permision....I dunno whats up...so you have a phantom thanks...


 look back...I got my thanks!:thumbup: Thank you!!


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

Things i have not tried, but have always wondered if they would work?

http://adventuretravel.about.com/od/adventuretravelbasics/gr/SmithTurboFan.htm

This thing keep dust off plastic...do you think it will work?

http://www.onecall.com/zerostat-anti-static-gun


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> I cliked the "thanks" button. But then it took me to a page saying I dont have privilages or permision....I dunno whats up...so you have a phantom thanks...


 It still happens to me too.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> ^^ Lasik was a blessing


I'm still a little leery of that. How long ago did you have yours done and have you had any issues whatsoever ?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> I'm still a little leery of that. How long ago did you have yours done and have you had any issues whatsoever ?


 PM sent to ya, No issues whatsoever, best money I've spent


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Can't remember the name, but a GC's job runner once gave me a pair of 'winged' type safety glasses - where the lenses are attached to the frame at the nose part only and aren't attached along the sides. They were the best glasses I've used so far, as far as fogging up issues. The spacing from the face, from the ends not being attached, also kept things cooler than with wrap around glasses.


----------

